# what happened to the regulars



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bowgod's takin a break from archery for a bit and Hornet, well... .let's just say ya won't be seein much of him on AT any more.. :sad:

It's winter.. the Field Archer's is in hibernation I think.. :noidea:  :darkbeer:

Off to hunt.. :bolt:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

You can find Hornet on a different Forum just ask Griv


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

bclowman said:


> i use to see Bowgod and Brown Hornet on here. BowGod helped me out a ton on a bow i bought with info. What happened to them? I always looked forward to seeing what they posted and hornet always posted pics which was very nice.


The permanent banning of Hornet...and the temporary ban for Rattleman sent a powerful message to the rest of us...be careful what you type. It just ain't no fun here anymore.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm missing the regulars too. Field season is over so it's pretty dead right now plus the above mentioned facts.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

we dont contemplate and debate the options of stools.

we dont whine and cry about speed and do the usual pee-pee waving about 2fps

we dont get whizzy about getting our bows supertuned and how much less of an archer it makes you for just 'tuning' your bow

we dont get into the 'what is better....' fights about equipment. everything that you can use for 3D can be used for field. in the beginning, everything used in field was used for 3D. subjective opinions and popularity numbers dont convince me to spend my money.


we DO talk about how challenging a course is and how much fun the odd-angle stuff is.

we DO talk about the goods and bads of the skinny vs mid-sized arrow for the outdoor stuff.

we DO help out the new to the game folx. even DURING the rounds. all they need to do is ask.


since it is indoor season for most everyone, there isnt much to talk about outdoors.


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

rock monkey still adds colour to a now almost colourless forum. Always enjoy his comments.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Most of us are still around. Just not much shakin in the world of Field archery right now.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I can remember back in the hay day of field, we had tons of clubs around. There was a shoot on every weekend rain or snow year round at most of the clubs or they rotated the weekends they shot. They were not piled on top of each other either and we all got along great back in the hay day of field. This was back in the hay day when sticks and recurves rainned supreme. I kinda miss them good times.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Ive been gone for a while from this site. To be honest the main reason that the regulars are not around as much anymore is due to the following. 1) If you say something whether or not it is true about a sponser you will be sent to At prison. 2) if you begin a thread and someone says something about a sponser then not only will they get booted but so will the starter of the thread. 3) Even MODs get the boot when they fail to toe the line. SO you see why come to a forum where you cannot speak your mind. So if you want to know what the best or fastest bow around is or what color string to put on your rig and how good is your form then this is the place to be but do not expect to be able to speak your mind. I guess i will be gone in a few minutes after this but oh well. Oh and by the way since you started this thread you are now under the watchful eye of the ever present MODS. Ed


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

rock monkey said:


> we dont contemplate and debate the options of stools.
> 
> we dont whine and cry about speed and do the usual pee-pee waving about 2fps
> 
> ...


That'd be the case right there, minus the banning and other usual AT bs.


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Rattleman said:


> Ive been gone for a while from this site. To be honest the main reason that the regulars are not around as much anymore is due to the following. 1) If you say something whether or not it is true about a sponser you will be sent to At prison. 2) if you begin a thread and someone says something about a sponser then not only will they get booted but so will the starter of the thread. 3) Even MODs get the boot when they fail to toe the line. SO you see why come to a forum where you cannot speak your mind. So if you want to know what the best or fastest bow around is or what color string to put on your rig and how good is your form then this is the place to be but do not expect to be able to speak your mind. * I guess i will be gone in a few minutes after this but oh well.* Oh and by the way since you started this thread you are now under the watchful eye of the ever present MODS. Ed


So what you are saying is this is now a kinder gentler AT forum where you are only allowed to have the opinion you are told you can have, or out comes the, You hurt there feelings police to get you back on the right path. *I bet I just goofed as well didn't I??????????*


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

So, this is what i have gathered. Someone got banned for saying something about an AT sponsor. Others got timeout for taking up defense. Some chose not to comeback. THAT STINKS


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Pretty much


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

...And the vulture circles above searching for fresh carrion; her wings growing weary from the continuous flight.....:wink::zip:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

This how the dinosaurs became extinct. When the food sources died off so did the big guys. Soon enough the food sorce here will wither and die and so will the forum. And just like evolution a new source will rise up and life will begin anew. And the cycle will go on.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

View attachment 954104


*They're coming to take you away.. *


Of course some make way more of this issue than others.. :zip:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

That's true; some do. But I, for one, am not a sheeple!! Nor do I believe in an oligarchical society that punishes for causing no harm other than having a personal opinion or speaking the truth. 

I think it would be cool to fly in one of those things!!!:shade:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I still believe there is more to the story.. Antagonistic tendecies (even towards a sponsor) might get you a time out, but they don't get you locked out.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> I still believe there is more to the story.. Antagonistic tendecies (even towards a sponsor) might get you a time out, but they don't get you locked out.


That would be a very astute observation JD....:smile:

Literally dozens of members here make negative remarks towards BIG sponsors every day, and many of them do not get anything more than a friendly PM asking them to follow the rules.:thumb:

As with most situations in life, there is the internet version of the story, then there is the truth.

Keeping with a long held policy here, the internet version will have to suffice, because we do not discuss one members issues with any other members. :wink:


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

The AT mods might be a little uptight but i have been on other forums that needed mods like AT has. One in particular i will never go on again. It's a duck hunters forum for our state but it should have an 18 years or older limit and warning for explicit content. absolutely rediculous what's posted on there.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

JawsDad said:


> I still believe there is more to the story.. Antagonistic tendecies (even towards a sponsor) might get you a time out, but they don't get you locked out.


Well then how do you explain the BH incident? From the bits and pieces I have heard that was what happened. If anyone wants to PM with a full story that would be lovely:wink:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

x-hunta said:


> Well then how do you explain the BH incident? From the bits and pieces I have heard that was what happened. If anyone wants to PM with a full story that would be lovely:wink:


The only people that know the real story will not be PM`ing anybody with it anytime soon.:wink:

You are correct though, you have heard bits and pieces. :smile:

AT does not discuss personal issues with other members, as it should be.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Big Country said:


> That would be a very astute observation JD....:smile:
> 
> Literally dozens of members here make negative remarks towards BIG sponsors every day, and many of them do not get anything more than a friendly PM asking them to follow the rules.:thumb:
> 
> ...


The biggest issue that still surrounds that event is the fact that there is only ONE version of the story. ONE that doesn't paint a very pretty picture and shows that SOP is not always standard.

But I guess it comes down to a "BIG" sponsor can take the heat and still move on. Somebody that takes a year or more to fill 150 positions might not be able to weather the storm so well. 



Big Country said:


> The only people that know the real story will not be PM`ing anybody with it anytime soon.:wink:
> 
> You are correct though, you have heard bits and pieces. :smile:
> 
> AT does not discuss personal issues with other members, as it should be.


It's a good thing that the World is bigger than here. Or else people might actually believe the story according AT.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

There are mutliple sides to every story. I've heard Hornet's side just as many have. My gut instinct was that there was more to the story. That's why I posted what I did. End of the day its not likely that anybody is going to get the story of AT administration. So unless you can get that story, which is unlikely, you don't know all the facts. It's all conjecture and speculation.

By the way, I'm including myself on that all encompassing "you" declaration.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

On a not completely unrelated note; is it just me, or has the archery world turned into a high school girls club with all the drama, politics and heightened sense of self importance? 

Maybe it's always been this way? 
Perhaps I was just unaware of it all when I shot years ago. 
Perhaps it's the advent of the online communities that have lead this.
Perhaps I'm just igorant.


I'll go ahead and say it's the latter of the statements.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> On a not completely unrelated note; is it just me, or has the archery world turned into a high school girls club with all the drama, politics and heightened sense of self importance?
> 
> Maybe it's always been this way?
> Perhaps I was just unaware of it all when I shot years ago.
> ...


Not igorant.


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

I have been afraid to ask about Bowgod and Brown Hornet. No one should be afraid to ask a question or make a comment. 

I really liked this forum.

PS those Black Hawk Choppers look great. I too wish I could fly them.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Sometimes you're the windshield and sometimes you're the Brown hornet!!! :becky:
Some things to ponder:
- He couldn't keep his stinger in his pants.
- A hornet sting might hurt but it's impotent against a KStigall smack down!
- Pimp'n ain't easy................. Just ask BH.
- He flew too close to the sun.
- There are times that stupid chit needs to be called "stupid chit" even if it cost 'ya.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn Kent, you're on fire today!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> Damn Kent, you're on fire today!


Since BH can't see my 'reasons' it isn't nearly as much fun!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I think he can see them just fine. :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> I think he can see them just fine. :wink:


:biggrin1:


----------

